# [2015] Boston & Custom House



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2015)

I tried searching through the forum for some Boston information and found some things, but couldn't find answers on everything I was looking for.

*Go Boston Card*
We are in Boston for a week and are considering the Go Boston Card. We have figured out that we would save a lot of money doing this vs. paying a la carte. However, at question is whether to get one seven day pass per person through SmartDestinations or buy two three day passes from Costco. The price of three day passes would be $8.50 more than I can get the one seven day pass. While we would lose a day with the three day pass, it would give us access to two of their "premium" attractions instead of just one with the seven day pass. We are  considering the New England Aquarium Whale Watch and one of the Gray Line Boston tours.

*Subway*
Do we buy a Week LinkPass for $19 or just pay as you go? The Go Boston card includes a two day Hop On Hop Off trolley tour. With two three day passes we would have four days hop on hop off, would that be able to double somewhat as transportation around Boston? 

We will need to get from the airport to Custom House and are considering using the subway. Seems easy enough to get there, Blue Line two stops. I have read the arguments of Subway vs. a cab. A lot will depend on how tired we are after our flights. We get in at around 2:30pm.

*Breakfast, Bakeries, and Restaurants, Grocery*
Does anyone have any great recommendations or not to miss places? I will eat just about anything. DW isn't nearly as adventurous. Perhaps some place to get some breakfast a couple days. We wouldn't mind eating out breakfast a couple times, but probably don't want to do it every day since our evening meal will pretty much always be at a restaurant. So is there anywhere to get some breakfast items to take back to the villa? Perhaps a small grocery or convenience store? Of course we could just stock up on some items at a bakery to keep in the room.

As for restaurants, what are some of your favorites? Irish Pubs, great Italian or pizza? We aren't high rollers, so we aren't looking for gourmet or elegant places.

*Custom House*
I think we know what we will put in for a villa request, so don't need much information there. Though does anyone know if the observation deck is currently open or closed? Have been reading that it is closed for renovations/repairs. We are traveling the in early June, perhaps it is slated to reopen shortly?


----------



## BobG7734 (May 13, 2015)

When are you going? I may be in Boston tomorrow and stop by the CH for an update on the observation deck and any other info they have.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2015)

rcgrogan said:


> When are you going? I may be in Boston tomorrow and stop by the CH for an update on the observation deck and any other info they have.



We arrive June 5th.


----------



## radmoo (May 13, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I tried searching through the forum for some Boston information and found some things, but couldn't find answers on everything I was looking for.
> 
> *Go Boston Card*
> We are in Boston for a week and are considering the Go Boston Card. We have figured out that we would save a lot of money doing this vs. paying a la carte. However, at question is whether to get one seven day pass per person through SmartDestinations or buy two three day passes from Costco. The price of three day passes would be $8.50 more than I can get the one seven day pass. While we would lose a day with the three day pass, it would give us access to two of their "premium" attractions instead of just one with the seven day pass. We are  considering the New England Aquarium Whale Watch and one of the Gray Line Boston tours.
> ...



There are 2 convenience stores on State Street.  There is also Starbucks and Au Bon Pain for breakfast items.  You can also cross the  Greenway and walk to historic North End where there are several bakeries and cafés.  Walk along the Greenway to International Place and pop in to Kane's donuts.  

I don't know anything about the Boston card but our city is so walkable that you probably do not need weekly T pass.  Blue Line from airport is simple but if you are tired, take a taxi.  

Feel free to PM me for more info.


----------



## jimf41 (May 13, 2015)

I found the Go Boston card was a mixed bag. There are a lot of discounts on it that you just don't use or aren't really as big a savings as you think. On the other hand because we had it we did a lot more stuff than we normally would have.

I would pay as you go on the subway with a Charlie card. RADMOO is right, it's a very walkable city.

Breakfast at CH was good and free as I recall. There are so many places to eat within a 10 minute walk of CH I couldn't name them all. Everything from Dunkin Donuts to a $65 steak. Stop at the Oyster House if you like history.

We didn't tour Fenway and that was a big mistake. We did take the "Duck" tour and that was a hilarious 1 hr ride. Do take a historical walking tour with a guide in period garb. If you have nice weather walk across the bridge to Old Ironsides and you can take a ferry back to the Long Wharf.


----------



## silentg (May 13, 2015)

I see the Entertainment Books are on sale for$10.00 order the one for Boston. Lot of 2 for 1 deals
https://shop.entertainment.com/?gclid=CJbT_sapwMUCFYgXHwodzBwAAg


----------



## enma (May 13, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> We arrive June 5th.



We will be there June 1-3, just 2 nights. Tried to get one or 2 more nights using DP but no luck.


----------



## GrayFal (May 14, 2015)

Breakfast is a la carte served on the second floor for a small fee. Coffee and tea and hot chocolate free. Hard boiled egg $1, Bagel, muffins $2, prices of fruit$1. Fruit salad $2. Cereal and milk. Waffles. It was really nice and convenient. 

Museum of fine arts free Wednesday evening after 4. Took the train   Round trip a bit more then $5. Best Lobster Roll down the street at Chart House for lunch overlooking the harbor. 

USS Constitution was going into dry dock the end of April. 
Went to the Kennedy Library....really enjoyed it.

Got the two day ticket, did the Harbor tour. http://www.trolleytours.com/boston/

I was there the second week in April.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 14, 2015)

You can go to breakfast at Quincy Market too.  That would be very casual "dining".

Since I'm not aware of the places you want to see, and how far apart the attractions are, it's difficult to say whether you will need to use the T.  My husband and I walk a lot when we go into Boston - we rarely use the T anymore.  Some people aren't able to walk as much.  

http://www.mbta.com/fares_and_passes/

The cost of a one way fare on the Charlie Card is $2.10.  The cost without a Charlie Card is $2.65.  However, when you load a Charlie card, I think you need to add value in increments of $5 or more, but that may be incorrect.  When I got my Charlie card, it was difficult to find a location to pick one up.  They may have made them more accessible. 

The weekly pass will pay off with 4 or 5 round trips.  You will be making one trip with your travel to and from the airport.

There is a commuter ferry that will take you across Boston Harbor to various towns.  It's nice just for a chance to get out on the water.  It appears that it's included in the weekly pass.


----------



## Swice (May 14, 2015)

*t-card (charlie card)*

We got the Charlie card and took the T, buses, ferries for a week.   Very easy to use.   We even took public transportation to see the Kennedy Library.   

Yes, Boston is very walkable, but I would recommend the transportation card.

The tour of Harvard was very interesting.   ...free, but you have to make reservations.   

Don't forget Mike's Pastry.


----------



## WFP (May 14, 2015)

In the North End, we like:
Rabia
Mare Oyster bar
Genarro's 5 North - rigatoni with Sunday gravy
Monica's trattoria
We dislike Mother Anna's

Near the State House:
Beantown Pub

The Quincy market building really does have quite a few good spots including their Pastry Shops if Mike's is too crowded.  We really like the Mexican restaurant there, Mija...they serve Elote'...it hard to find that tasty Mexican Street Corn in Massachusetts!


there are guided walking tours offered of the North End and Chinatown.  YMMV but we were glad we did them.  Informative-yes, worth the cost-maybe.  You get a Dim Sum lunch with the Chinatown tour and just some tastings on the North End tour.


----------



## jme (May 14, 2015)

We found the Charlie Card to be the best deal for us, and very convenient, and you can use it as you need to.  We mostly walked everywhere, but used the T when we went farther distances, like to Harvard community or Newbury St. (shopping mecca). Lots of great little cafes in both areas. Harvard bookstore, known as the Coop, is great. Great sweat shirts. 

North End is a very nice walk, and one of our favorite places anywhere---you'll cross the street toward Long Wharf Hotel and go thru the Christopher Columbus Park, then cross Atlantic Ave and walk up Richmond Street to North End and Little Italy---lots of great restaurants. That's a good area to begin your Freedom Trail. At top end of street at Paul Revere's home is a great restaurant called Mama Maria's....very romantic and great food, but definitely need reservations. Second floor window table is superb.  Mike's Pastry is awesome in North End.

Also a pretty easy walk along the water in northerly direction to USS Constitution, or south along the water down to James Hook and Co, another fantastic spot for chowder and lobster rolls. Every evening as we walked back after dinner from North End, we stopped at corner of Richmond and North St at V Cirace & Son's wine and spirits store to pick up a bottle of wine----made for a most enjoyable week!!!! 

Everybody raves about Neptune Oyster but we liked Union Oyster House far better---the charm and history made the difference (oldest restaurant in America), and the food was fantastic. You'll spot the Kennedy booth if you look toward the back.  Legal Seafoods was very good, located across the street adjacent to Long Wharf Hotel (which has a very good breakfast, by the way).  Nice hotel!!! We've stayed there and at Custom House and love both. 

At base of Custom House is the Black Rose Irish Pub.....enjoyed their food and cheer a lot.  Spontaneous Irish folk songs by people at the bar if you're lucky enough to be there when the spirit(s) moves the Irish patrons (and that just might be pretty frequent). 

Our favorite restaurant in Boston was Mare Oyster Bar, at intersection across from V Cirace.  Amazing food and service. Had our most memorable dinners there two years in a row. Energetic, chic crowd and amazing dishes, especially the Maine Lobster Casserole...OMG!!!  To-die-for menu.
http://www.mareoysterbar.com/content/menu.html

Of course there's nothing wrong with grabbing a hot dog or brat at Faneuil Hall Marketplace, or a lobster roll or a pizza or an ice cream cone. All of those, and more, are pretty tasty, too. Lots of fun to walk through there often. Take a horse & buggy ride from there...beautiful. (We took one to Original Cheers Bar in Beacon Hill. Driver had never been that far, but we talked her into it! gorgeous ride right at sunset, had 30 min at bar, returned to beautiful city lights thru Financial district. Wow, what a memory.)

We happened to visit Boston two years in a row in October of 2012 and 2013, when the Fall foliage was peaking all over. Spectacular vistas around every corner, and without a doubt our favorite time to visit. Temps are perfect. Visit Lexington and Concord, Walden Pond, any old cemetery anywhere (especially Copp's Hill, 1 block up hill from Old North Church).
Drive through Sleepy Hollow Cemetery ("Author's Ridge") in Concord, Ma.---- a beautiful place to visit. 

If possible drive up the coast to Ogunquit, Maine----you won't regret it----just a spectacularly beautiful little boating/fishing village (popular tourist spot, but awesome)....lobster rolls there are great. 

Have fun. Boston is absolutely our newly adopted favorite city....so user friendly and so much to see and do. I have lots more info but it's also easily googled in "Things to do Boston". Duck tour is a YES.


----------



## Old Hickory (May 14, 2015)

Let me add:

Sam Lagrassa's for lunch 

Sam Adams Brewery tour and tasting room

John Adams historical homes (Quincy)

The water taxi from Long Wharf to Charlestown Navy Yard


----------



## BobG7734 (May 14, 2015)

Stopped by the CH today....the observation deck is closed for repairs til October.  Another option for vista views is The Top of the Hub at the top of John Hancock building in Copley Square...easy to get to on the T.


Ahave fun! Quincy Market area (next to the CH) was bustling and a great place to start.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2015)

rcgrogan said:


> Stopped by the CH today....the observation deck is closed for repairs til October.  Another option for vista views is The Top of the Hub at the top of John Hancock building in Copley Square...easy to get to on the T.
> 
> 
> Ahave fun! Quincy Market area (next to the CH) was bustling and a great place to start.



The top floor of the John Hancock Tower used to be an observatory but it closed after 9/11 and has since been converted to private office space.  Top of the Hub restaurant and the Skywalk Observatory are in the Prudential building, also nearby Copley Square.  Good shopping there, too, with the Shops at Prudential Center and Copley Place (a Simon mall.)

The water taxis/ferries have been mentioned to get to the USS Constitution, Kennedy Library, and a few of the waterfront towns north and south.  Living here one of our favorite day trips during the warmer weather is taking the boat out to George's Island; check out Boston Harbor Cruises.  It's also a good way to do a day trip to Provincetown if you don't want to deal with Cape traffic.


----------



## WFP (May 15, 2015)

Harpoon Brewery tour (Seaport District) is fun...get there early to get tickets.  Note, tell everyone in you tour group to NOT ask any questions...you get to the bar quicker for your complimentary tastings!


----------



## tante (May 15, 2015)

WFP said:


> Harpoon Brewery tour (Seaport District) is fun...get there early to get tickets.  Note, tell everyone in you tour group to NOT ask any questions...you get to the bar quicker for your complimentary tastings!



Have you gone since they built the bar on the other side of the building?


----------



## GrayFal (May 15, 2015)

falmouth3 said:


> You can go to breakfast at Quincy Market too.  That would be very casual "dining".
> 
> Since I'm not aware of the places you want to see, and how far apart the attractions are, it's difficult to say whether you will need to use the T.  My husband and I walk a lot when we go into Boston - we rarely use the T anymore.  Some people aren't able to walk as much.
> 
> ...



You can add any dollar amount to the card.  And you can share one card. Just pass it back to the next person after you go thru.  We did it!  And a transit worker helped us buy the card.


----------



## DCBoy (May 15, 2015)

If you take the boat trip out to George's Island on a tuesday or thursday ask if Charlie Boyer is giving tours that day. My dad just turned 90 and has been a volunteer guide out on the islands for the past 25 years now. Talked to him earlier today and he told me that the state Department of Conservation and Recreation just named a boat that shuttles employees around the islands after him. He's a great guy and would love to have folks ask for him.

Also, I second Sam LaGrassa's in the Financial District for lunch and it's really hard to go very wrong with most of the restaurants in the North End. for dinner. 

Hope you enjoy your trip to Boston!

Doug B


----------



## zaccaggie (May 17, 2015)

LOTS of CH on Ebay lately, most gold season, occasionally plat season. most of the gold seasons don't get any bids.   the plats go for around 500 or so.  

 is it just not worth the MF to buy a gold season for a dollar?  sounds like there is lots to do and in a great location no matter what time of year you go.  

looking for opinions on buying a gold for next to nothing......


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2015)

zaccaggie said:


> LOTS of CH on Ebay lately, most gold season, occasionally plat season. most of the gold seasons don't get any bids.   the plats go for around 500 or so.
> 
> is it just not worth the MF to buy a gold season for a dollar?  sounds like there is lots to do and in a great location no matter what time of year you go.
> 
> looking for opinions on buying a gold for next to nothing......



The MFs are high for a 1BR unit. Given that, people don't want to buy them as traders. Trading in through DC points is pretty easy and I was able to trade in through II at about a year out for June of this year. If you want to use it for its flexible single night reservation option, then it might be a good buy. Though, if you are going to use it as a week I would suggest just trading in.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. We went ahead and bought the two three day Go Boston cards for each of us. So four three day cards total. They were a pretty good deal through Costco and will give us access to two of the special attractions. Here is what we are thinking of using the cards to visit.

*Bonus Attractions*
Cape Cod Day Tour
New England Aquarium Whale Watch

*Other Attractions*
Hop On Off Trolley Two Day Pass
Hop On Off Trolley Two Day Pass
Boston Aquarium
USS Constitution Harbor Boat Tour
Harvord Museum of Natural History
Boston TV & Movie Sites Tour
Freedom Trail Walk Into History Tour
House of Seven Gabels

I hope that isn't too aggressive for what is really only six full days in Boston? Priced separately, it is well over $700. Depending on the view we get at Custom House, we may opt for the Skywalk Observatory which is also included in the Go Boston card.

We depart Friday morning for a two day drive up to Portland, ME from where we fly home.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 17, 2015)

A heads-up that the USS Constitution may be in dry dock while you're here:  USS Constitution Dry Dock FAQ.  I think it says that you'll still be able to see her nearby the museum but any onboard/at sea tours will be suspended.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> A heads-up that the USS Constitution may be in dry dock while you're here:  USS Constitution Dry Dock FAQ.  I think it says that you'll still be able to see her nearby the museum but any onboard/at sea tours will be suspended.



Thanks for the info. I was aware that the USS Constitution is in dry dock. I think they still offer the cruise and it just stops at the museum which is still open. It also offers other highlights in Boston Harbor.


----------



## jont (May 19, 2015)

just in case it was not mentioned:
Go to a redsox game of if they are on a road trip at least take the tour of fenway park. You can buy tickets on Yawkey way in one of the shops. I forgot which one.
Go Sox


----------



## Detailor (May 19, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> We depart Friday morning for a two day drive up to Portland, ME from where we fly home.



Did you mean two hours?  That's about right for the drive from Boston up to the airport in South Portland. 

If you're really taking a two day trip up the coast there are a lot of great places to see along the way.  If you have time, go to Portsmouth, NH, and visit the Strawberry Banke area near downtown - very pretty area - then drive across to Kittery Maine on route and have lunch or dinner at Warren's (old fashioned lobster restaurant on the bank of the river, really good food).  If you're in Portland for a night, go down to the Old Port section of the city and go to DiMillo's.  This 'floating restaurant' is located in an old car ferry that used to operate in Rhode Island, I believe.  In between, there are many little coastal towns and beaches - York, Ogunquit, Wells, the Kennebunks, Scarborough, Cape Elizabeth and on up to Portland Head Light (the oldest lighthouse in Maine - but not the nicest looking one, IMHO that would be Pemaquid Point Light, further up the coast).

Dick Taylor


----------



## Detailor (May 19, 2015)

jont said:


> just in case it was not mentioned:
> Go to a redsox game of if they are on a road trip at least take the tour of fenway park. You can buy tickets on Yawkey way in one of the shops. I forgot which one.
> Go Sox



Fenway Tour tickets are sold at the Gate D ticket booth near where Yawkey Way and Van Ness St. intersect.

Dick Taylor


----------



## dioxide45 (May 19, 2015)

jont said:


> just in case it was not mentioned:
> Go to a redsox game of if they are on a road trip at least take the tour of fenway park. You can buy tickets on Yawkey way in one of the shops. I forgot which one.
> Go Sox



We are planning to do a Fenway Park tour, not planning on a game though. The tour is included in the Go Boston cards we purchases.



Detailor said:


> Did you mean two hours?  That's about right for the drive from Boston up to the airport in South Portland.
> 
> If you're really taking a two day trip up the coast there are a lot of great places to see along the way.  If you have time, go to Portsmouth, NH, and visit the Strawberry Banke area near downtown - very pretty area - then drive across to Kittery Maine on route and have lunch or dinner at Warren's (old fashioned lobster restaurant on the bank of the river, really good food).  If you're in Portland for a night, go down to the Old Port section of the city and go to DiMillo's.  This 'floating restaurant' is located in an old car ferry that used to operate in Rhode Island, I believe.  In between, there are many little coastal towns and beaches - York, Ogunquit, Wells, the Kennebunks, Scarborough, Cape Elizabeth and on up to Portland Head Light (the oldest lighthouse in Maine - but not the nicest looking one, IMHO that would be Pemaquid Point Light, further up the coast).
> 
> Dick Taylor



You are a mind reader. A two day trip is indeed what we have planed. Planning on stopping at many of the places you have mentioned. We have been to both Portland Head Light and Pemaquid Point Light. We are returning to both


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 5, 2015)

*We Made It!*

Super seasy getting from the airport to Custom House on the T. I wish New York LaGuardia was as easy . If I never have to pass through that airport again, I will be pleased.

We checked in to our 8th floor harbor view and then went out and had a wonderful dinner at Black Rose tonight. Tomorrow will start to check out all that Boston has to offer.


----------



## radmoo (Jun 7, 2015)

Enjoy!  We were in North End last night.  Boston was hopping.  Looks like you are in for a GREAT week.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 7, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Tomorrow will start to check out all that Boston has to offer.



Have you treated yourself to Mike's Pastry yet....its cannoli heaven!!!


----------



## jme (Jun 7, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Have you treated yourself to Mike's Pastry yet....its cannoli heaven!!!



yeah,   leave the other posts, take the cannoli.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Have you treated yourself to Mike's Pastry yet....its cannoli heaven!!!





jme said:


> yeah,   leave the other posts, take the cannoli.



Had a peanut butter cannoli this afternoon after most of the day touring Harvard. Though the silly fool I was, I walked over to the Mike's in the North End instead of just grabbing some at their new location in Harvard Square. Though the North End is a great place to go and the walk rather enjoyable.


----------



## jme (Jun 7, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Had a peanut butter cannoli this afternoon after most of the day touring Harvard. Though the silly fool I was, I walked over to the Mike's in the North End instead of just grabbing some at their new location in Harvard Square. Though the North End is a great place to go and the walk rather enjoyable.



Sounds like you're doing some of our favorite things.... but then, you're in one of the most wonderful places anywhere, where there's so much to do. Boston is fantastic.  I did the same thing you did----got my cannoli at Mike's, too, after spending a good while around Harvard Yard and the general area, especially at the Coop. Took the cannoli back to Custom House and enjoyed them so much. North End is so much fun---great food everywhere. Glad you enjoyed Black Rose---we sure did.  Can't wait to get back to Boston. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not all that crazy about cannolis, but the people in the know say that Maria's Pastry is even better than Mike's.  Also in the North End.
http://mariaspastry.com/

And here's a comparison of both. I cannot vouch for the blogger - just found this entry.
http://nomnomcat.com/2013/04/22/cannoli-boston/


----------



## tante (Jun 7, 2015)

falmouth3 said:


> I'm not all that crazy about cannolis, but the people in the know say that Maria's Pastry is even better than Mike's.  Also in the North End.
> http://mariaspastry.com/
> 
> And here's a comparison of both. I cannot vouch for the blogger - just found this entry.
> http://nomnomcat.com/2013/04/22/cannoli-boston/



Ssshhhhh. Let the tourists go to mike's.


----------



## l0410z (Jun 7, 2015)

La familia Giorgio's use to me very good in the north end.  It has been a while since I ate there.  No Name Restaurant has the best lobster rolls and Ipswich Clams.  Also Boston Burger has an interesting selection of burgers.   Was in Boston Memorial Day weekend.  Fenway Park is a great place to watch a game and get real ball park food, followed by heartburn.  Unlike Yankee and Shea were the tums stay home because the wallet gets the heartburn.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2015)

falmouth3 said:


> I'm not all that crazy about cannolis, but the people in the know say that Maria's Pastry is even better than Mike's.  Also in the North End.
> http://mariaspastry.com/
> 
> And here's a comparison of both. I cannot vouch for the blogger - just found this entry.
> http://nomnomcat.com/2013/04/22/cannoli-boston/



I will try Maria's out next. Mike's was a mad house and accepts cash only. While that isn't a problem, I really don't want to bother with carrying a lot of cash, which it seems these places require . Of course, I saw your post after I went to the ATM for more cash


----------



## tante (Jun 7, 2015)

l0410z said:


> La familia Giorgio's use to me very good in the north end.  It has been a while since I ate there.  No Name Restaurant has the best lobster rolls and Ipswich Clams.  Also Boston Burger has an interesting selection of burgers.   Was in Boston Memorial Day weekend.  Fenway Park is a great place to watch a game and get real ball park food, followed by heartburn.  Unlike Yankee and Shea were the tums stay home because the wallet gets the heartburn.



The menu for Giorgio's makes me sad. Cheeseburgers at an Italian joint in the north end?


----------



## radmoo (Jun 7, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I will try Maria's out next. Mike's was a mad house and accepts cash only. While that isn't a problem, I really don't want to bother with carrying a lot of cash, which it seems these places require . Of course, I saw your post after I went to the ATM for more cash



Give modern a try, also on Hanover ST.  You must go to Bricco panneteria, behind Bricco restaurant.  Pick up a bread, then go across to groceries or around the corner to salumeria Italiana for cheese, prosciutto, etc.  pick up a bottle of vino and mKe yourself a picnic.  I am a purest, don't much care for peanut butter cannoli, prefer, ricotta, florentine and chocolate chip.  And for pure indulgence, you must try. Lobster tail(pastry) At Mike's.  I would also recommend lobster roll down at Hook's!


----------



## l0410z (Jun 7, 2015)

tante said:


> The menu for Giorgio's makes me sad. Cheeseburgers at an Italian joint in the north end?




Lol,  not sure I ever noticed.  That aside,it has been a few years since we ate there.  Is the non burger food still good?


----------



## tante (Jun 7, 2015)

l0410z said:


> Lol,  not sure I ever noticed.  That aside,it has been a few years since we ate there.  Is the non burger food still good?



I don't think i have ever been, but dw and I go to Boston a lot and like to try new places in the north end. There is a chance we have been there and just don't remember.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 8, 2015)

radmoo said:


> Give modern a try, also on Hanover ST.



My husband says that he's heard that Modern is also better than Mike's.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 8, 2015)

falmouth3 said:


> My husband says that he's heard that Modern is also better than Mike's.



Its funny....when we were standing in line at Mike's one evening....there was a local couple behind us....and they were discussing their desired purchases....then they split up.  She was telling us that they love Mike's for certain things, and they love Modern for certain things, so when they come for their sweet fix, he goes to stand in line at one and she stands in line at the other so they get their favorites from each.

Bottom line is that you likely won't be disappointed at either of them.


----------



## jont (Jun 8, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Super seasy getting from the airport to Custom House on the T. I wish New York LaGuardia was as easy . If I never have to pass through that airport again, I will be pleased.
> 
> We checked in to our 8th floor harbor view and then went out and had a wonderful dinner at Black Rose tonight. Tomorrow will start to check out all that Boston has to offer.


Hope you have a wonderful time! One of my favorite places on earth. Just be glad you don't have to drive there. Enjoy the rest of your stay and don't forget to get a labsta roll at James Hook.


----------



## BobG7734 (Jun 8, 2015)

With the Sox out of town, you should try to do a tour of Fenwy Park


----------



## curbysplace (Jun 9, 2015)

We were at CH May 15-22 and had a wonderful stay.  Had the harbor view on the seventeenth floor. We used the seven-day metro T pass & for some reason they were only $16 each instead of the listed price of $19.  Though we walked a lot we got our value out of it. 

On Monday we went to the North End for lunch.  Al Dente was an excellent choice. Went to Mike's Pastry after lunch and walked right up to the counter, absolutely no line at that time!  

One dining recommendation not already mentioned: Italian Express Pizzaria.  It's one metro stop to Maverick in the East End and then a couple minute walk from the stop.  Outstanding food and very large portions. Our only regret is that we were there for lunch the day before checkout so we had no time to finish the leftovers.  Had we known my wife and I would have split one meal and still would have had leftovers.  

That evening - Thursday - there was the one-night-a-month open house at the Samuel Adams Brewery.   There was no real tour but we got four tastings (7oz each) of their regular and seasonal (summer) brews. At the monthly open house  they also feature some food. That Thursday we were there it was lobster items from a featured cookbook with the author serving the food.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 9, 2015)

curbysplace said:


> We were at CH May 15-22 and had a wonderful stay.  Had the harbor view on the seventeenth floor. We used the seven-day metro T pass & for some reason they were only $16 each instead of the listed price of $19.  Though we walked a lot we got our value out of it.
> 
> On Monday we went to the North End for lunch.  Al Dente was an excellent choice. Went to Mike's Pastry after lunch and walked right up to the counter, absolutely no line at that time!
> 
> ...



  Glad that you had a nice time here in Boston. You were smart to venture out & about. 

  Confusion will now ensue.

  Just a teensie note to clarify : There's East Boston, but no East end. It's very confusing unless you grow up here.

  There's South Boston (Southie) where I hail from and a South End, but they're two different and distinct parts of Boston. There is the North End, but no North Boston. There's a West End, but no West Boston. There's East Boston (Eastie - where Logan Airport is) but no East end.

  And so it goes...... you get used to these things with time.

  The "best pizza in Boston" (subjective) was always attributed to Santarpio's in East Boston (Eastie):  http://santarpiospizza.com/   I always thought it was good. My favorite was back in the old Haymarket stalls at Al Capone's. The old/original Regina's was good, too. It's all a matter of personal preference.


  Note:  To further complicate things.................  there's the geographical terms for towns/communities "north of boston" and the "north shore",  "metrowest" (where I live now) and the "south shore" and the "south coast".  Oh, there's "central Mass" and "western Mass", too.
"The Cape" is anywhere "over the bridge" as I see it.

  Each state has its own peculiarities when it comes to this.

  -


-


----------



## BobG7734 (Jun 9, 2015)

One other Boston peculiarity is that we do not have a "metro" but we do have a "T", where Charlie got stucK.

Also, there is the Fens, where Fenway Park is.


----------



## jme (Jun 9, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Glad that you had a nice time here in Boston. You were smart to venture out & about.
> 
> Confusion will now ensue.
> 
> ...




so interesting......waiting to read your book, Beaglemom!  It'll be #1 on the bestseller list for sure.  wish I knew 1/10 of what you know.....big facts and little itty bitty facts which are priceless. 

growing up there, and having traveled as extensively as you have all over the globe, and being the most kind person I've ever met, your life has been rich.  Glad you share that with so many others......and my wife and I having spent a whole day with you discovering that, I always RUN to read your posts, so to speak...... you're something special........


----------



## curbysplace (Jun 9, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The "best pizza in Boston" (subjective) was always attributed to Santarpio's in East Boston (Eastie):  http://santarpiospizza.com/   I always thought it was good. My favorite was back in the old Haymarket stalls at Al Capone's. The old/original Regina's was good, too. It's all a matter of personal preference.
> 
> -



Italian Pizzaria Express-most folks don't go there for pizza but for home-made Italian goodness!  We had the best chicken parmesan I've had in a long time.  I wanted to try their alfredo too so they suggested having the chicken parmesan over linguini alfredo.  Wow.


----------



## ann824 (Aug 27, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I will try Maria's out next. Mike's was a mad house and accepts cash only. While that isn't a problem, I really don't want to bother with carrying a lot of cash, which it seems these places require . Of course, I saw your post after I went to the ATM for more cash


We just went to Maria’s. She is retiring and closing mid September. My husband said they interviewed her on GMA last week and talked about her retirement. So if you are going to be in Boston you might want to try her if you can. Supposedly she worked for Modern when they were in her location. They moved and she opened up Maria’s


----------



## WBP (Aug 27, 2019)

tante said:


> The menu for Giorgio's makes me sad. Cheeseburgers at an Italian joint in the north end?



How about reference to "gravy," and not "sauce," at several allegedly Italian joints, in the North End. A Boston thing.

NO fan of Mike's here. I'd put it on par with Costco's bakery (industrial grade), with Costco devoid of some ethnic novelties, like cannolis, however, we do like Maria's, Modern, and Bova's (Bova's is open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, if you need a sugar boost at an ungodly hour). ****A short trek on the Blue Line (towards the airport (get on at the Aquarium Station, just outside Marriott's Custom House), will take you to Maverick Station in East Boston, where, within a short walk, you can find a killer bakery, A and L Bakery (as ethnic/Italian as they come), at 330 Sumner Street, and next door, an excellent, casual, Italian restaurant, Italian Express Pizzeria, at 336 Sumner Street. Both businesses are cash only, and A FRACTION of the price of North End establishments. Given Italian Express's close proximity to the airport, and airport hotels, it is not unusual to find many flight crews eating there (they no where to find great food, and great value).

Here's my take on Mike's Pastry; I think the marketing wizards at Marriott could learn a thing or two from Mike's Pastry, who I believe, has the swiftest multi-level marketing strategy in America. They designed an iconic pastry box, landed in a city full of tourists, created a buzz with tourists, and, as a result, they plaster the city with tourists (not many locals) armed with Mike's Pastry boxes. It should come as no surprise that the tourist, short on local expertise, follows those iconic pastry boxes, and goes to Mike's....then they talk about it to the nex tourist, who talks about Mike's to the next tourist.

Finally, unrelated, for great sandwiches, go to Al's State Street Cafe, 112 State Street (a block from Marriott's Custom House), and if you're finding yourself needing to spend a night at a brand new, very trendy hotel, at a fraction of the price of the Big Box Hotels, take a look at the CitizenM Boston North Station Hotel, a shot walk from Marriott's Custom House. The red "M" of the CitizenM looks like a contemporary version of the Marriott M, but there is no reationship (at least, for the time being).


----------



## Fairwinds (Aug 29, 2019)

Swice said:


> *t-card (charlie card)*
> 
> Don't forget Mike's Pastry.



I liked Modern, the taste test was fun.


----------

